# Towing With 1500hd Silverado



## OverAndOut

I am ditching the tent and moving to the Travel Trailer world. I have done only a little bit of trailering in the past (24 foot utility trailers on a short haul), so I am seeking guidance before I take the (a) plunge....

I am considering the purchase of an 07 RSDS. Indeed, the sales oil is flowing and all salesmen agree my truck can pull this beast. Sure...but, just to get a reality check, what are your opinions:

2003 Chevy Silverado 1500HD, Crew Cab, Short Bed, 6.0L engine, 3.7 diff, 4x4, Quadrasteer.
I have a Prodigy Brake controller and am considering the Equi-l-izer hitch.

There is always more horsepower, bigger wheels, etc...but this is what I have to work with for a TV.

While you're at it, give your guess at what I should be paying for this unit.

Thanks for you patience.


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Welcome to Outbackers!!!!

Personally I would l really like to see you in a 3/4 ton+ truck. You are pushing your max tow ratings. You need to figure all of your gear, passengers, water, propane, batteries, (options on the trailer), etc. into your GCVWR. Yes you should be fine towing the 28 with your truck if you keep in mind all of the above.

Scott


----------



## tripphammer

I have the same exact vehicle with the exception that it is a GMC Sierra Crewcab but without the quadrasteer. I pull a 28KRS fully loaded with no problems. This includes an 740# ATV, 190# generator, full water, full propane and a tool set that wont' quit. Hmm, not sure of the brand of my brake controller, but it works just fine. I've got the 1200# Equalizer hitch with an anti-sway bar. The RS-DS is lighter and less tongue weight. So you should be just fine.

If yours is like mine, it comes with the heavy duty axle with 8 bolt, 16 inch wheels. I use load range E for the tires.

The main thing is to take time to get use to your unit and how it handles before you load it to the hilt.

For the best price, I suggest you get ahold of Marci at Lake Shore RV in Muskegon, MI (231-206-8352) and see what their best price is. Then check with local dealers and see if they can come close. In my case there were no Outback dealers within 200 miles and those in Montana refused to deal off of full retail. So I bought from Lake Shore and after transporting it home, I was $8500 ahead. A a local Keystone dealer has been most helpful in warranty issues and other work.

Take Care,

Tripp


----------



## OverAndOut

Tripp--Thanks for the excellent feedback. Our vehicles do seem to be nearly identical and the fact that the 28RSDS is lighter should be a benefit for me. BTW, I do have 8 bolt, 16 inch wheels with E rated tires.

I feel more confident in my direction.

I also appreciate the advice on the hitch and the contact in MI for Outback.

OverAndOut


----------



## huntr70

OverAndOut said:


> Tripp--Thanks for the excellent feedback. Our vehicles do seem to be nearly identical and the fact that the 28RSDS is lighter should be a benefit for me. BTW, I do have 8 bolt, 16 inch wheels with E rated tires.
> 
> I feel more confident in my direction.
> 
> I also appreciate the advice on the hitch and the contact in MI for Outback.
> 
> OverAndOut


It is all in how you want to tow.

In my recent adventures, I went from a 1998 Dodge Ram 1/2 ton 4X4 to a 2006 1500HD. As you can see from my signature, after 3 trips towing our 28BHS, I now have a diesel 3/4 ton truck.

I was not impressed at all with the 1500HD. You would think moving up 8 years and a bigger engine, it would have been a major difference. The thing didn't tow any better than my 1998 Dodge did. And I even had the Chevy back in to service to make sure the engine and tranny were OK.

My biggest gripes were that the Chevy was very soft in the rear suspension, and the engine wasn't pulling enough torque for merging into traffic. I was constantly to the floor with the go pedal to merge. Hills were the same way.....get a good run, or crawl up them.

The one thing I have found out is that the 1500HD and the 2500HD do not run the same axles. Take off your wheel caps and look at the axles. The 3/4 ton trucks have the axle stubs sticking out into the caps. The 1500HD's do not.

My opinion.........

Steve


----------



## Highlander96

I think that you will be fine with the set up..... You will be within the GCWR of the truck, you have a GVW of 8900 lbs. and a GCWR of 14,000 lbs.

However, I do agree with Steve. The axles will cause some struggles. I run a 2005 2500HD with 4.10's and the 6.0 with a 28RSDS. There really is a difference.

With that said.

At least you are not towing with a Ford Ranger.......
















I think you will be alright, just not winning races and stay away from 12% grades.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## 496silverado

Welcome









I recently upgraded from a 97 chevy 1500 ext cab 5.0L, I went to a 2002 3/4 ton chevy , and am pleased with my choice. The heavier weight of the truck makes me more comfotable towing the 25RSS.

I went for the pulling power to spare, and the comfort.(not gas mileage thats for sure!)

Didn't plan on a new TV, but it became a reality after the first trip with the 1500.

It all comes down to what you are comfotable with.

Hope this helps.

Russ


----------



## klnks06

Overandout,

We have a 25RSS and tow it with a 2003 Tahoe 5.3 liter, and while it does the job, it does not do it well. I can get where we need to go here in the flat land area of Kansas, but my foot is on the floor a large portion of the time, and my gas mileage is non-existant (7mpg). Your 6 liter would provide more power and torque, but if you plan to travel in the mountains then you might want to go with a smaller trailer, or a diesel. We plan to upgrade our TV in March/April of next year when we start back up camping again after winter. I am going with a diesel because I also want to upgrade to a 5th wheel in a year or two.

The bottom line is that you will be inside of your tow ratings, and the truck will pull it ok in the flat lands, but any mountain travel will be slow going, and forget about your gas mileage.

Just my two cents.

Kent


----------



## Fire44

The 1500HD is a 2500 with 1500 emblems. GM brought it out so they could have the highest towing capacity of any 1/2 pickup.

The old 2500 pickups had a GVWR of 8600 lbs and the single rear wheel 3500 pickups had a GVWR of 9000 lbs. Now the 1500HD has GVWR of 8600, the 2500HD has a GVWR of 9200 and the 3500 single rear wheel has a 9900 GVWR. The the 2500HD does have 6900 lb rear full floating rear axle and the 1500HD has a 6000 semi floating rear axle.

The 2500HD does have the 4.10 ratio rear so it will pull the hills alittle better but I think that you should be find pulling a 28RSDS with the 1500HD. If you are pulling alot of hills, keep an eye on the trans temp gauge and take your time.

If you want a complete break down on the spec's of your truck pm me the last 8 digits of your VIN and I can pull up the spec's from GM.

Gary

PS...Welcome to the site. Where are you located.


----------



## OverAndOut

Fire44 said:


> The 1500HD is a 2500 with 1500 emblems. GM brought it out so they could have the highest towing capacity of any 1/2 pickup.
> 
> The old 2500 pickups had a GVWR of 8600 lbs and the single rear wheel 3500 pickups had a GVWR of 9000 lbs. Now the 1500HD has GVWR of 8600, the 2500HD has a GVWR of 9200 and the 3500 single rear wheel has a 9900 GVWR. The the 2500HD does have 6900 lb rear full floating rear axle and the 1500HD has a 6000 semi floating rear axle.
> 
> The 2500HD does have the 4.10 ratio rear so it will pull the hills alittle better but I think that you should be find pulling a 28RSDS with the 1500HD. If you are pulling alot of hills, keep an eye on the trans temp gauge and take your time.
> 
> If you want a complete break down on the spec's of your truck pm me the last 8 digits of your VIN and I can pull up the spec's from GM.
> 
> Gary
> 
> PS...Welcome to the site. Where are you located.


Thanks Gary from Delaware...I grew up in Delaware, but now reside in TX.

I appreciate the detailed information on the 1500HD. I have read bits an pieces of discussions on 1500HD, but you have put together a good picture of the situation.

I do have a transmission temp guage and will make plans to keep an eye on it.

The hills in my area are not serious enough to warrant serious concern. It sounds like I am good to go, within reason. I appreciate all the feedback from everyone who has replied. Thanks!


----------



## huntr70

Fire44 said:


> The 1500HD is a 2500 with 1500 emblems. GM brought it out so they could have the highest towing capacity of any 1/2 pickup.
> 
> The old 2500 pickups had a GVWR of 8600 lbs and the single rear wheel 3500 pickups had a GVWR of 9000 lbs. Now the 1500HD has GVWR of 8600, the 2500HD has a GVWR of 9200 and the 3500 single rear wheel has a 9900 GVWR. The the 2500HD does have 6900 lb rear full floating rear axle and the 1500HD has a 6000 semi floating rear axle.
> 
> The 2500HD does have the 4.10 ratio rear so it will pull the hills alittle better but I think that you should be find pulling a 28RSDS with the 1500HD. If you are pulling alot of hills, keep an eye on the trans temp gauge and take your time.
> 
> If you want a complete break down on the spec's of your truck pm me the last 8 digits of your VIN and I can pull up the spec's from GM.
> 
> Gary
> 
> PS...Welcome to the site. Where are you located.


GAry,

Why does the 1500HD not have the axle stubs like the 3/4 ton??

Mine did not have the stubs in front like the 3/4 tons do????









I think the downfall I had with mine was the 3.73 gears and I had higher expectations.

Steve


----------



## luv2rv

My truck is a 2003 GMC Sierra 2500 - this is the same truck you have - badged differently as Gary has stated. 6.0L engine and 3.73 gears.

I pull a 28BH-S per my signature. Most of the time I'm pulling 6500lbs+. I can guarantee you will not be disappointed. I can climb some serious grades with this combo at 60MPH or more. I80 or I81 in PA not sure exactly but was able to tackle that at about 65MPH all the way up no overheat on engine or tranny.

Towed this past January from Toronto Canada to St. Petersburg Florida (and back) and never wanted for power.

Have fun, get out there and enjoy!

Wayne


----------



## stapless

we pull a 28 bhs with the 2500 'burb. very similar towing specs and TT weight and length. we are very happy with the towing performance.

welcome to the site!!

scott


----------



## Txcamper

The 1200# Equalizer hitch is a good choice for a 28RSDS.


----------

